# Cost of starting an Indo Surf/Dive Charter biz??



## shoalnervo (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi,

Id like to have a boat for a surf/dive charter biz in Indonesia, preferably something with sails and 6+ cabins. About how much (ball park) do you think this would cost to start up... I have seen some nice Turkish Gullets for sale around and less than $150,000 USD and around $90,000 too!

Does anyone have any experience or tips?

And whats your thoughts on using wooden boats for an operation like this 

thanks!


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

If local labor is cheap, then wood should be fine.
You planning to insure your business? then check with them to see if they have an issue with a wood boat. They are a ton of work, but other then that they are fine.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

The Turkish Gullets I saw while there were not sailboats. They may have had a mast, but most of them couldn't have sailed for the life of them. Heck half didn't even have sails, just a lot of random rigging going nowhere. The flip side is they are big and cheap.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Lots of big old boats already on site. Once the biz is up and flying shop for something more suitable.


----------

